# Best All-Mountain Board 2015



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For me? 157 Capita DBX (each size is a completely different board in terms of shape, flex, and camber profile)

It's such a personal question though. Ask 10 guys and you'll probably get 10 different answers, none of them necessarily right or wrong.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Ahhh I know I know!  Just for fun, want to see the options out there, and learn something in the mean time! So far I get the impression you really can't pack everything perfectly into one all-around board. Inevitably the board will be slightly better in powder than groomers, or slightly better for freestyle than charging, etc etc etc.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Best powder board? Virus Avalanche FLP AFT

Best groomer carver? Virus Avalanche FLP AFT

Best technical terrain, steeps, trees, etc.? Virus Avalanche FLP AFT

Best for off-piste big airs, cliff drops, and the occasional kicker? Virus Avalanche FLP AFT

Worst park board? Virus Avalanche FLP AFT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Voted for Turbo as voting for other gets you nowhere really. Though for my other vote it'd be Burton Custom FV, Flow Drifter, and Slash Brainstorm.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I dare suggest that a YES PYL fits the bill rather nicely. :jumping1:


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Nivek, you'd suggest the other 3 over K2 TD? The boards I've listed seemed rather popular on these boards... I guess not haha.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BigMountains said:


> Nivek, you'd suggest the other 3 over K2 TD? The boards I've listed seemed rather popular on these boards... I guess not haha.


Nah, just equally


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

And also, I was under the impression that NS boards were very highly regarded by riders, with the Proto being an great all around pick… mid flex and twin shape for some freestyle, camber on the ends to hold edge, and rocker in the middle to ease the pressure for jumps etc.

Then again I would focus more on stability and ride-ability on the entire mountain, through powder, and trees… Where it would be a joy to ride, with good turns, good grip, no catching edge… with jumps/freestyle/butter being a frequent supplement here and there..

Honestly it's difficult to pick that perfect board :/ So many suggestions by everyone… Maybe should just go for one.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

lib tech t.rice pro gets my vote.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

BigMountains said:


> And also, I was under the impression that NS boards were very highly regarded by riders, with the Proto being an great all around pick… mid flex and twin shape for some freestyle, camber on the ends to hold edge, and rocker in the middle to ease the pressure for jumps etc.
> 
> Then again I would focus more on stability and ride-ability on the entire mountain, through powder, and trees… Where it would be a joy to ride, with good turns, good grip, no catching edge… with jumps/freestyle/butter being a frequent supplement here and there..
> 
> Honestly it's difficult to pick that perfect board :/ So many suggestions by everyone… Maybe should just go for one.


We should include some boards for the ladies!  I'm searching for my personal all-mountain go-to. Leaning towards the NS Infinity when the time comes to buy!

I have a friend with a Proto and he does everything on that thing. High speed runs (50+mph), good carves, jumps, boxes and rails, mogul runs...didn't get to see it in powder, because we lack that around here. He also had a Cobra, but always grabbed the Proto no matter what we were planning to get into.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BigMountains said:


> - Plowing down groomers with good edge hold and maneuverability
> - Well ride-able in the powder and backcountry/trees
> - Good flex/playfulness/suitability for some freestyle and jumps
> - Overall pleasant experience


ymmv...the old goat c2btx splitty


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

If it came with a sintered base - Lib Tech TRS.

But it doesn't come with a sintered base.
:RantExplode:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

The best all-mountain setup is a 4 board quiver. Pow, carver, park, rock.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

The best board is the one you know best, ride & enjoy the most.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> The best all-mountain setup is a 4 board quiver. Pow, carver, park, rock.


But what if you ride all of that in one lap? This was my argument for years against a quiver. Fine if you're riding nothing but one thing all day (or even switch a couple times a day), but we quite often have a mix of everything in one lap where we ride.

That's why I think it's worth getting as much as you can out of one board, and turn it into a rock board a few seasons out.

At Lake Louise, EVERY board is a rock board! :crazy2:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

poutanen said:


> But what if you ride all of that in one lap? This was my argument for years against a quiver. Fine if you're riding nothing but one thing all day (or even switch a couple times a day), but we quite often have a mix of everything in one lap where we ride.
> 
> That's why I think it's worth getting as much as you can out of one board, and turn it into a rock board a few seasons out.
> 
> At Lake Louise, EVERY board is a rock board! :crazy2:


You can pretty much do anything and everything on a modern board. So if your budget or desire is to have one board. Well, then pick one board that fits your riding style. But it doesn't change the fact that a park board is usually more fun in the park and a pow board is more fun on a snorkel day. So given the choice and money it makes more sense to have a quiver. Not to mention that you have an opportunity to learn more from riding different types of boards.

Even boards in the same category ride very differently. I personally find the Arbor Coda way more playful than the NS Proto. Yet it is not nearly as locked in while carving at speed. They are both 'all-mountain' but to me they are very different boards for different styles of riding.

Different boards just have different personalities and it is fun to be able to experience that.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I just picked up a 2015 NS Snowtrooper and LibTech TRS HP so in hoping one of those will work for me this year...we'll see....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Riding style, weight, boot size, ability, will determine which board for that rider rocks. I'm 6'3" 220lb someone who is 5'6 135lb may have very different opinions about the same board.

Even being on Ice coast, or Colorado will make a difference. 

Best board, is probably the next board I buy.....:yahoo:


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks all for your responses. I was leaning towards the Turbo Dream as it seemed like a nice easy-to-ride board for all conditions. However, I am a bit worried about edge hold. I'd like to not lose grip while going fast down the hill, even if snow happens to be a packed groomer, which I think can often happen here in Ontario.

So I am trying to give thought to Rock/Cam/Rock or Rock/Cam/Rock/Cam/Rock profiles. Would that additional camber help much with edge hold? More so than the rock/flat/rock profile of the Turbo Dream?

Perhaps Burton Flying V is more suitable for what I'm describing? Potentially improved edge hold while still having enough rocker to float and not catch edge on landings etc.

Any comments? Or am I overthinking this?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

IMO Flying V & Turbo Dream would be about the same edge hold.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

BigMountains said:


> Thanks all for your responses. I was leaning towards the Turbo Dream as it seemed like a nice easy-to-ride board for all conditions. However, I am a bit worried about edge hold. I'd like to not lose grip while going fast down the hill, even if snow happens to be a packed groomer, which I think can often happen here in Ontario.
> 
> So I am trying to give thought to Rock/Cam/Rock or Rock/Cam/Rock/Cam/Rock profiles. Would that additional camber help much with edge hold? More so than the rock/flat/rock profile of the Turbo Dream?
> 
> ...


You are overthinking, especially if you have no reference point for comparing the different profiles. True more camber generally equates to increased edge hold, but with flying v your bringing a good amount of rocker into the equation so it's not really helping. Most hybrids are going to rely on different sidecuts (frost bite, variogrip, magnetraction etc) to improve edgehold. In choosing a profile it's all personal preference in how you want your board to ride.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> You can pretty much do anything and everything on a modern board. So if your budget or desire is to have one board. Well, then pick one board that fits your riding style. But it doesn't change the fact that a park board is usually more fun in the park and a pow board is more fun on a snorkel day. So given the choice and money it makes more sense to have a quiver. Not to mention that you have an opportunity to learn more from riding different types of boards.


I get what you're saying, a powder board will excel in the powder, park in the park, etc., but despite this I still find myself reaching for 1 particular board for nearly everything! I've got a couple big powder boards (166 Nitro Slash and 165 Prior Khyber), a shorter play board (156 Burton Custom setup with no setback), a super stiff charger (159 Burton T7), and the weirdo freeride special Virus Avalanche 160.

I would argue that the one board does better than all of them at carving, and at least as good as the longer boards in deep powder.

That said, I do think it's worth having a couple boards. Even just in the off chance that something breaks and you're at the hill. You've spent time/money/energy to be at the hill, so having a backup is worth it.

My point is I've brought several boards to the hill several times (and locked up the extras at the bottom), and I frequently only do one or two laps on one board, and spend the rest of the day on another one.



BigMountains said:


> Perhaps Burton Flying V is more suitable for what I'm describing? Potentially improved edge hold while still having enough rocker to float and not catch edge on landings etc.
> 
> Any comments? Or am I overthinking this?


No real need for "float" in Ontario (trust me I grew up there). For an all mountain board there I would want something camber dominant.

If I still lived there, I'd have a BX board for riding all over the mountain, and probably a little Custom camber or Custom X for the park.

Edgehold is good on landings, catching an edge while landing is a technique issue, not a board issue.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Well, I do have a bit of a reference point.

I started out on a 2009 Burton Primo 152 cm, a fully camber freestyle board I believe. Couldn't ride well yet so I can't really comment much on it, other than I think it was a board on a cheaper end, held edge alright, but also caught edge - but that's probably because I couldn't ride.

Something about that Burton board didn't tickle my fancy and I got a 2010 Bataleon Goliath 153 cm, an triple-base-technology camber all mountain freestyle board. Still being inexperienced, I liked TBT a lot because I still had a camber board which held edge reasonably well but the raised side edges at the board tips meant not catching edge nearly as much, it felt like cheating almost. I could straight-line much easier too.

Another board I had a chance to ride was 2010 Lib Tech Skate Banana, really short one, probably under 152 cm. That was a full rocker board which I thought was more meant for park. The combination of it being too short for me and it being a rocker made me really hate my day because I couldn't get any edge grip at speed. The board may have needed some maintenance too.

Although it was a very limited experience, I am trying to be cautious with rocker now. Especially since I know I normally like riding down the mountain fast-ish and there's nothing like amazing edge hold when you need it! With that being said, I do want to start doing some jumps, some butters even, some random freestyle off natural features. And I do plan to ride outside of packed-groomer-Ontario as well if I can - BC, Alberta, Quebec, Vermont. For those powder days, I would still prefer to have the board float nicely.

And so I am looking probably for something that doesn't exist - something that can fit all those ambitions into one board. That's why I am trying to find some fine line between rocker and camber. But where to draw that line - I don't have enough experience to tell.

Oh and also I think 153 cm is on the short side for my size and the riding described above. I am 5'7", 150-155 lb, size 10 shoe. I think I'd be looking at 155-157 cm board.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BigMountains said:


> And so I am looking probably for something that doesn't exist - something that can fit all those ambitions into one board. That's why I am trying to find some fine line between rocker and camber. But where to draw that line - I don't have enough experience to tell.
> 
> Oh and also I think 153 cm is on the short side for my size and the riding described above. I am 5'7", 150-155 lb, size 10 shoe. I think I'd be looking at 155-157 cm board.


Yeah the 155 mark is just about right (depending on the board of course)...

For your desired needs, I'd be looking for an RCR camber profile. That's what I prefer for light Alberta powder, hardpack days, and everything in between. Some call it camber with lifted tips, some call it RCR, the Burton Landlord calls it S-Rocker (basically a rockered tip on a full camber board).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Burton Custom Flying V for a floaty ride.
Or something with rocker/camber/rocker for a more grippy ride.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah the 155 mark is just about right (depending on the board of course)...
> 
> For your desired needs, I'd be looking for an RCR camber profile. That's what I prefer for light Alberta powder, hardpack days, and everything in between. Some call it camber with lifted tips, some call it RCR, the Burton Landlord calls it S-Rocker (basically a rockered tip on a full camber board).


Yeah that's the conclusion I am starting to arrive to as well. Rip the benefits of camber but have a bit of rocker at the ends for better float and maybe a more enjoyable forgiving ride. What are the some good boards that fit that profile? And thanks again, your advice seems to be making very good sense so far.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

And why not the reverse of RCR? Why not CRC such as the NS Proto HD or the Flow Drifter? CRC seems to be more popular, perhaps for a reason? Or maybe I just haven't seen many RCR boards...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It really comes down to preference. They ride very differently. Both ride predominately like the profile between the bindings. RCR basically rides like camber that is less catchy and floats better. CRC basically rides like rocker with better edge hold and stability at speed. Just depends on which one you prefer. I like both, but prefer RCR, especially in stiffer more aggressive boards. To me, CRC is awesome in a softer board, but the stiffer the board gets the less I like the profile.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah your previous boards make it tough to narrow things down for you: full camber to full rocker to TBT. 

If you go the CRC route I would just stick with well reviewed all mountain performers with a good side cut: ns proto, lib trs, rome agent rocker... just naming a few off the top of my head that I consistently hear good things about. To me, this profile gives you a more skatey approach to the mountain on groomers and surfey feel in pow. 

RCR is my preferred profile. I feel it's more stable, poppy, and is just much more fun to carve. Yes Basic, Salomon Assassin, Capita DOA would be high on my list.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> It really comes down to preference. They ride very differently. Both ride predominately like the profile between the bindings. RCR basically rides like camber that is less catchy and floats better. CRC basically rides like rocker with better edge hold and stability at speed. Just depends on which one you prefer. I like both, but prefer RCR, especially in stiffer more aggressive boards. To me, CRC is awesome in a softer board, but the stiffer the board gets the less I like the profile.





Brewtown said:


> Yeah your previous boards make it tough to narrow things down for you: full camber to full rocker to TBT.
> 
> If you go the CRC route I would just stick with well reviewed all mountain performers with a good side cut: ns proto, lib trs, rome agent rocker... just naming a few off the top of my head that I consistently hear good things about. To me, this profile gives you a more skatey approach to the mountain on groomers and surfey feel in pow.
> 
> RCR is my preferred profile. I feel it's more stable, poppy, and is just much more fun to carve. Yes Basic, Salomon Assassin, Capita DOA would be high on my list.


^^Agreed...what's your prefence and realistically what are your snow conditions. Have not rode a rcr but would like to give it a try...but have rode alot of cambered....so if I want stability, edge and bomb/carving...camber works great. One thing as you progress your skills will over take the tech and then you basically can ride anything and make it work...thus imo that is where having the right tool for the conditions and style becomes a delight....and thus the quiver. I will often take at least 2 boards...due to the conditions change quickly and the hill gets tracked...thus often switch to bombing groomers for a relaxing end of the day.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh thanks guys. A 155 cm Salomon Assassin looks like it would be a solid fit for nice groomer carving and yet still flexible enough for play.

Maybe combined with Flow Fuse GT bindings and some mid flex boot, it would be a good ride?

Does anyone know how the Assassin is in powder, and how's the durability?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BigMountains said:


> And why not the reverse of RCR? Why not CRC such as the NS Proto HD or the Flow Drifter? CRC seems to be more popular, perhaps for a reason? Or maybe I just haven't seen many RCR boards...


"CRC seems to be more popular"
I'm trying hard to resist that urge to facepalm.......

Basically, people will give you a few pointers, which are opinions; nothing more. Your list is super broad, it seems you are having trouble deciding which profile you like... get a flat camber with raised contacts. It's a great all around profile.

... or... you've mentioned NS and the proto a few times... get it. It's worked for a bunch of people. Personally, i'd get the assassin.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I get what you're saying, a powder board will excel in the powder, park in the park, etc., but despite this I still find myself reaching for 1 particular board for nearly everything! I've got a couple big powder boards (166 Nitro Slash and 165 Prior Khyber), a shorter play board (156 Burton Custom setup with no setback), a super stiff charger (159 Burton T7), and the weirdo freeride special Virus Avalanche 160.
> 
> I would argue that the one board does better than all of them at carving, and at least as good as the longer boards in deep powder.
> 
> ...


Too be fair though, you kind of love that one board. So you are touch biased in that respect. 

The thing is, if you are only carving, doing straight airs. The difference in boards will be less apparent. The Virus just isn't going to be a great flat land trick board or jib board (in the park or outside). In terms of freeride, ya it will be a solid powder ripper, but I'd be curious how well it spins off natural jumps/cliffs. It sure would not have been my first choice to practice inverted tricks with it either.

Talking progression, it is much easier to learn flat land tricks, spins, rails on a softer/shorter more maneuverable board. Once you develop the skills, you can more easily take it to any board. I am fairly certain most people wouldn't want to learn park on a Jones Flagship. Even just some basic freeride tricks and spins are going to be tougher on 165+ Kessler. Yet those boards will be great for carving and decent sized airs.

Like you said before, a good all-mountain setup should work well everywhere. I am more convinced the Virus works awesome for the parts you love, but not necessarily on the whole mountain and all styles of riding. Which is part of why it is more of a niche board. It is a carving, powder, straight air tank.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

F1EA said:


> "CRC seems to be more popular"
> I'm trying hard to resist that urge to facepalm.......
> 
> Basically, people will give you a few pointers, which are opinions; nothing more. Your list is super broad, it seems you are having trouble deciding which profile you like... get a flat camber with raised contacts. It's a great all around profile.
> ...


Sorry, didn't mean to sound stupid. I haven't ridden many profiles unfortunately, so trying to decide a bit in the dark on a board that I will hopefully keep for several years. I just know I like good grip at speed, and would prefer a versatile board overall. From the advice people have been giving, RCR seems to be a good choice for that. R-flat-R seems not far off from that and probably would also have a similar feel.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BigMountains said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to sound stupid. I haven't ridden many profiles unfortunately, so trying to decide a bit in the dark on a board that I will hopefully keep for several years. I just know I like good grip at speed, and would prefer a versatile board overall. From the advice people have been giving, RCR seems to be a good choice for that. R-flat-R seems not far off from that and probably would also have a similar feel.


Stupid, no.
Undecided, yes.

The profiles, marketing and all that are exactly there to make people confused. Until you try the profiles yourself and in your conditions and style... nothing will be best for all around... 

So yeah... flat w/ raised contacts is great all around; perfect in-between point. RCR is more leaning towards aggressive riding than purely all around, and CRC more towards floaty riding... flying V is somehwere in the middle of RCR and CRC but closer to CRC.

Once you decide which profile and stiffness you want, that'll narrow down your list. From then on, you could even choose based on graphics.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

BigMountains said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to sound stupid. I haven't ridden many profiles unfortunately, so trying to decide a bit in the dark on a board that I will hopefully keep for several years. I just know I like good grip at speed, and would prefer a versatile board overall. From the advice people have been giving, RCR seems to be a good choice for that. R-flat-R seems not far off from that and probably would also have a similar feel.


I am a fan of NS, but even though I own a proto. I would likely take the Assassin. I really enjoyed it on a demo. Both of the boards are just fun to ride. The RCR vs CRC is not really a big deal .. Like arguing if you like a fun poppy board or poppy fun board. They both carve well, have lots of pop and are fun to ride. What else could you want? 

As for durability, I can only comment on what I have seen with other friends Salomon boards. The top sheet takes a tiny bit more abuse because Carbonium is pretty tough .. But that is pretty minor in the grand scheme of things. Otherwise, pretty solid build.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Stupid, no.
> Undecided, yes.
> 
> The profiles, marketing and all that are exactly there to make people confused. Until you try the profiles yourself and in your conditions and style... nothing will be best for all around...
> ...


Thanks, that's a good summary. I like the idea of flat Turbo Dream because I feel it would be great on powdery days or anywhere on nice laid back rides. But I feel if I want to go fast, I'll wish for camber... just based on my limited camber and rocker experience. Maybe RCR is the way to go for me after all. Now just need to find the well reviewed boards that fit that profile...


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

aiidoneus said:


> I am a fan of NS, but even though I own a proto. I would likely take the Assassin. I really enjoyed it on a demo. Both of the boards are just fun to ride. The RCR vs CRC is not really a big deal .. Like arguing if you like a fun poppy board or poppy fun board. They both carve well, have lots of pop and are fun to ride. What else could you want?
> 
> As for durability, I can only comment on what I have seen with other friends Salomon boards. The top sheet takes a tiny bit more abuse because Carbonium is pretty tough .. But that is pretty minor in the grand scheme of things. Otherwise, pretty solid build.


Sweet. Just curious - what was your binding/boot setup when you demoed the Assassin? Since it's an all mountain mid-flex board, would you then pair it with mid flex boots and bindings? Or is it also just a personal preference thing?


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

BigMountains said:


> Sweet. Just curious - what was your binding/boot setup when you demoed the Assassin? Since it's an all mountain mid-flex board, would you then pair it with mid flex boots and bindings? Or is it also just a personal preference thing?


2013/14 Burton Cartels. As for boots, that is a pretty big personal preference. Obviously fit is the most important. But some people like stiff boots, some like it soft. I am in the middle. I think that day I had my Burton Imperials on.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BigMountains said:


> Sweet. Just curious - what was your binding/boot setup when you demoed the Assassin? Since it's an all mountain mid-flex board, would you then pair it with mid flex boots and bindings? Or is it also just a personal preference thing?


It's all just a personal preference thing. Personally, I have weak ankles from years of playing basketball and football. They just want to roll over on me at the slightest urging. Given that, I generally prefer a stiff boot paired with a softer binding. It's just what works for me, it's not what I necessarily tell other riders to do.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

So I think I'll go with the following setup:

Board: '15 Salomon Assassin, 155 cm
Binding: '15 Flow Fuse GT Hybrid Strap, L
Boot: '15 K2 Maysis or '15 ThirtyTwo Binary Boa, whichever fits best, size ~10

...for the following rider:

Height: 5'7"
Weight: 150 lb
Skill Level: Intermediate/lots left to learn
Riding Style: All mountain, powder/freeride if have access to pow, light freestyle/jumps off natural features when in the mood to try/learn it

The aim here was to have a grippy but versatile setup which allows for enjoyable riding all over the place and allows for progression. I reckon this should do ok? 

Thanks all for your advice!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

BigMountains said:


> So I think I'll go with the following setup:
> 
> Board: '05 Salomon Assassin, 155 cm
> Binding: '05 Flow Fuse GT, L
> ...


how did you go from all the suggestions here to a 10 year old setup


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> how did you go from all the suggestions here to a 10 year old setup


Fur sher typos as the Assassin and Fuse weren't things in '05


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> how did you go from all the suggestions here to a 10 year old setup


Lmao that was supposed to be '15 for all, oops. :embarrased1:


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Bataleon Goliath all the way.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Time traveling FTW!

Perfect setup.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Thoughts on Salomon Time Machine? Looks like an even better fit than the Assassin for what I'm looking for, in terms of being built for riding everything nicely while still allowing reasonable freestyle capability. Slightly stiffer than mid-flex for better control handling at speeds and some directional flex and setback again for riding faster or in pow. Still twin shape though to allow for freestyle. Also has that RCR profile I'm looking for. Really seems like a deck that makes sense. Has anyone ridden this? Any good reviews? Thanks.


----------



## gibby907 (Oct 29, 2013)

Burton trick pony for sure.....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BM...kind of over-thinkin...crc, rcr, rflatr...it just a matter of preference. At some point in your progression, you will be able to ride any of the profiles. Perhaps its just a matter of how you want to get there. Just get something already...the more important thing is to go and ride more.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

There's a 157 Arbor Blacklist for sale here on the forum. Why don't you just buy it and save me from ending up with it? :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> There's a 157 Arbor Blacklist for sale here on the forum. Why don't you just buy it and save me from ending up with it? :laugh:


:rofl2: Or ridinbend's Proto 160......


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah I think I'm doing way too much thinking for my riding skill level haha.. I think I should just go with something like YES Basic, nice simple clean board that doesn't break the bank and that should hopefully make it fun to progress on anywhere on the mountain. Pair it up with Flow Fuse GT binding and K2 Maysis boot and seems like a legit all around package, both responsive and playful..


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep.
#1 your thread title is wrong. What you asked for doesn't exist. 
#2 your options were too broad and set you up for a million different answers depending on what everyone individually prefers.... which will get you nowhere.

So yeah...
Proto, Assassin, Basic, Custom Flying V and pretty much anything with a 4-6 flex and some sort of rocker to keep it forgiving will do the trick. 

THEN based on your experience... get another board next yr that matches better what you seem to prefer. So that means, the cheaper that 1st setup is, the more $ you will have for the next one. Because you will get another board next yr.

Oh and don't take ^ the wrong way. I think it's mostly a fault in the industry/sport. Snowboarding is way too broad to make things absolutely simplified... Because: there are no rules! That's the best thing about it.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Yea good advice.. Figured I'm starting to get ridic. Hopefully will still enjoy the original board enough that don't have to spend money again on another one in one year.. But who knows. Anyone know a good store in Ontario that will be willing to give a discount if I got the full setup? Thanks all..


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Agree with F1ea buy cheap buy often. 
Then ride, ride,ride, ride,ride, ride,
:hairy::jumping1::facepalm1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Agree with F1ea buy cheap buy often.
> Then ride, ride,ride, ride,ride, ride,
> :hairy::jumping1::facepalm1:


Pm Timmytard on this forum,
TT will hook u up..


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Went into some stores today. Picked up that Yes Basic I was thinking about but it felt dangerously soft. Worried it wouldn't feel too stable at speed. (Am I wrong?)

Also found out some Ontario resorts will be having demo days for many snowboard brands. That's awesome. I thought Ontario was screwed for demos. I was wrong.

Anyway - Identified a few more boards to consider.

Salomon Time Machine. RCR profile that I thought would provide that carving stability and edge hold for a fast ride; rocker on the ends to make it more forgiving; slight directional stance for powder; mid-stiff for a bit of added responsiveness - more than the Assassin but not quite as much as the Man's Board - but still playful enough. The angry snowboarder gave it a great review.

Flow Blackout. Similar to RCR but with flat areas instead. I believe Nivek has suggested it as one of the good choices for an all-mountain ride. Anyone know the flex on it?

Lib Tech Hot Knife or Gnu Billy Goat. Not an RCR profile that I initially was considering but people seem to rave about Mervin. Both stores I went to and mentioned I'm looking for an all-mountain, went straight to Lib Tech or Gnu. Have I been missing something? Anyway, as I am still slightly rocker paranoid, I went to one of the more heavily cambered Mervin CRC profiles and came up with Lib Tech Hot Knife for a power all-mountain freestyle ride. Also Gnu Billy Goat, same profile but stiffer for that stability, not to mention the baddest graphic I've seen anywhere. How freestyle friendly is the Goat?

Has anyone ridden these boards and have any thoughts on them? This is for an intermediate rider. Many thanks all! Good times learning on this forum!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BigMountains said:


> Also Gnu Billy Goat, same profile but stiffer for that stability, not to mention the baddest graphic I've seen anywhere. How freestyle friendly is the Goat?
> 
> Has anyone ridden these boards and have any thoughts on them? This is for an intermediate rider. Many thanks all! Good times learning on this forum!


I got a billygoat split and a bpro...(which is very similar to a gnu rider's choice). BillyGoat is a great board, definitely an all mtn. *natty* freestyle badass. However it is an advanced...really more expert level board and it has some tech and particular talents that really demands that the rider be reasonably aggressive and attack the hill. As an intermediate it will beat your ass and you will have to step up your game...or be taken for a ride. Imho a rider's choice would be a better choice that offers alot of control and capacity for progression into the advance/expert level. Watch...billy was made for and by to do this...and it does it very well.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Gotcha..but oh man those tip and tail are throwing me off..


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

At this rate you'll never choose. All of the boards you've mentioned are highly regarded. Find the cheapest one you can find, last year's model, with the best looking graphic (because we all stare at it for the first night it arrives right?) and then ride. I like rocker in the middle, because I have more fun on it. Maybe this year I'll like my K2 Happy Hour more (lifted camber). Who knows. It's all fun either way.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Analysis paralysis is real.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

out of the list you've made, I'd go with the Coda probably. Otherwise, Marhar Throwback.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BigMountains said:


> Also found out some Ontario resorts will be having demo days for many snowboard brands. That's awesome. I thought Ontario was screwed for demos. I was wrong.


If you can do both days, do the Jan.3 @ MSLM and Jan. 4 at Blue Mountain.
That Ontario All Aboard Demo Tour is the best opportunity you're going to get to test product. The lineup of equipment vendors is top flight! With that many vendors, you'd probably want to test over two days anyway.

Don't bother with Glen Eden or Dagmar. Not enough vertical to test anything.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

I was in the same boat as you were last year. Then I was lucky enough to have a board demo day at my hill. Tried a bunch of board and BAM ! tried one that felt just perfect. Like some people already suggested: I went and bought that board but last's year model.

I still fucked around with lenght for a few days, asking people, then realised I was bothering people for a 1.5 inch difference... yeah...

If budget is thigh I'd wait for a demo day.

Or If budget is no object and you want something that doesn't exist well make it happen. Give Ontario's snowboard Mad scientist a call: Bruce at Coiler. Sean at Donek make some really good custom boards too down in the US.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

david_z said:


> out of the list you've made, I'd go with the Coda probably. Otherwise, Marhar Throwback.


+1

those 2 were on my list of boards I wanted for my quiver. Wound up ordering the Throwback .


----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Triple8Sol said:


> I just picked up a 2015 NS Snowtrooper and LibTech TRS HP so in hoping one of those will work for me this year...we'll see....


Hey mate just seen this post, these are the two boards I'm looking at for my first all mountain, riding Japan mostly so some deep stuff. Which do you prefer as a an all mountain killer?


----------

